# Midiendo Viejo Baffle Acoustech



## piratex45 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hola amigos, está cayendo la primera nevada en San Martin del Andes, Argentina. Por eso lo mejor es quedarse calentito en casa y para no perder el tiempo estuve haciendo unas mediciones que quiero compartir con Uds.

Un poco de historia. Compré estos baffles Acoustech en el año 1978 y han sido mis compañeros desde entonces.
Baffle cerrado de 80 Litros, Woofer de 13", 2 medios de 4" y 2 tweeter de domo. Siempre me parecieron un poco chillones en agudos pero nunca tuve tiempo de medirlos y eventualmente mejorarlos. Ahora que estoy jubilado y puedo escuchar música varias horas por día este chillido agudo se volvió insoportable y los desarmé.
El Woofer directo sin ningún filtro, los medios (2 X 8 ohm) con 1 capacitor de 22uF en serie y los tweeter ( 2 X 8 Ohm) con 1 capacitor de 2.2uF en serie. Ambos con reostatos de ajuste para regular niveles.
Ya esto no me gustó nada.
Resonancia del Woofer 19 Hz. muy bueno para caja cerrada. Da un F3 de 45 Hz. Nada mal.
Medios con generoso mini baffle de aluminio relleno de estopa, resonancia 185 Hz. Bien.
Tweeters de domo, resonancia *3.500HZ*. Espantoso.!!!! De ahí venía el chillido que me atormentó durante mas de 30 años.!!!!!!
Lo único que se podía hacer era cambiarlos.
Me compré, estando en Estados Unidos, unos de cono de 4" en Parts-xpress por 5 U$S cada uno. No sé cuanto costarán enviados a otro país. Son muy buenos. (los siguen teniendo a la venta).
Resonancia 1.100Hz. Campana cerrada. Bien, ideales para cruzarlos con los medios a 4.000Hz.
El Woofer lo dejé como estaba, sin filtro ya que acá en la Patagonia no tengo posibilidad de hacer inductores grandes ni comprar capacitores de calidad. En el gráfico se vé que le haría falta ya que sigue respondiendo hasta muy alta frecuencia y se superpone a los medios.
Para los medios y agudos calcule unos filtros y les dejo los circuitos hechos en el multisim 11.
Los tweeter están conectados en fase con el Woofer y los medios en contrafase. Así obtuve una imagen acústica inmejorable. La otras posibles combinaciones no funcionaron bien.
A la hora de medir no tenía ganas de desarmar las cajas varias veces para desconectar los parlantes que no estaba midiendo, ya que hice mediciones con el micrófono a 1 cm de los conos. Teniendo 2 TW y 2 Medios se producían cancelaciones e irregularidades al medir a 1 m. todos juntos, como sería la norma, y aparecían molestas resonancias del ambiente.
Para medir los parlantes de a 1 sin interferencias y acoples de los otros usé un método muy de tercer mundo pero funciona.
Para medir los Tweeters de a uno, tapé el TW que no estaba midiendo con un paquete de algodón pegado al baffle con cinta plástica y los medios y Woofer con almohadones rellenos de lana y otro paquete de algodón. Lo mismo para medir los medios y el Woofer. Les mando fotos. Esto con poco volumen de señal para que los almohadones y el algodón surtieran efecto y no hubiera interferencias.
En las fotos de la medición de medios y agudos falta tapar con otro paquete de algodón el parlante que no se está midiendo.
No fue nada profesional pero en el gráfico hecho con el programa Steps las curvas se ven bien.
La mejora en el sonido con los nuevos filtros es inmensa.!!! Se puede oir cada instrumento en su ubicación en el escenario. Lo que los gringos llaman "Stage Image". Hasta ahora nunca lo había experimentado y creía que era un argumento de venta.!!!! 
Haciendo esto la pasé muy bien y por eso lo comparto con ustedes, por si alguno quiere hacer lo mismo.

Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 1, 2012)

1ro - Muy buena la primera foto de ambientación de situación
2do - Muy bueno el sistema "tripode de fotografía + mic" 
3ro - Lindos bafles 

Ahora vamos a lo importante, si bien las respuestas una a una se ven muy bien (me sorprende y me hace dudar la del woofer de 13´´,  es demasiado raro que sea tan plano hasta 3khz y caiga de golpe la respuesta...), estaria buenno que midas todo el conjunto para analizar si no tenes cancelaciones o picos y que el balance tonal sea bueno.
Por otro lado, estaría bueno que midas los tweeters desde 300-400hz en adelante para saber como es la caída y analizar el filtro óptimo.

Otra cosa, no te preocupes tanto por tapar los otros transductores a la hora de medir a 1cm o menos, si bien molestan los otros transductores, van a estar 20db abajo por lo cual, podes sacar conclusiones válidas de la respuesta sin taparlos, de todas formas, lo que hiciste no esta mal y mejora el rango dinámico de la medición.

¿que mic es?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 1, 2012)

<off-topic=ON>
Que lugar bonito que es San Martín de los Andes!!!!....lástima el tornillo que hace en esta época del año (BRRRRRRR!!!!! que fresquete con la nieve!!!!)
</off-topic>


----------



## piratex45 (Jul 2, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> (me sorprende y me hace dudar la del woofer de 13´´,  es demasiado raro que sea tan plano hasta 3khz y caiga de golpe la respuesta...)
> Por otro lado, estaría bueno que midas los tweeters desde 300-400hz en adelante para saber como es la caída y analizar el filtro óptimo.
> ¿que mic es?



Hola Juan, a mí me asombró también lo de la respuesta del Woofer ya que es un cono pesado, esos lisos en el frente y rugosos atrás, y por eso lo medí varias veces a distintos niveles de señal y dió siempre igual. Es raro imaginarse semejante tamaño de cono respondiendo tan bien hasta 3 Khz.!!!
Desde ya que la medición está promediada a 1/1 octava, como se vé en el gráfico. La respuesta a 1/24 octava es más tipo serrucho.
Te cuento que si no tapaba los parlantes no usados, en todas las mediciones el "serrucho" era muy grande. Esto también fue una sorpresa para mí ya que midiendo a 1 cm de los conos no debería pasar.
Los medios y agudos tienen una llave selectora que intercala resistencias antes de los filtros.( 0 dB, -3 y -6 ) No es un L Pad pero funciona. 
Las mediciones las hice dejando estos controles en la posición que yo había elegido hace mucho tiempo como la que mas me gustaba. Medios -6dB y agudos -3dB.
Las mediciones las hice todas con el mismo nivel de señal, lo que indicó que los ajustes hechos a ojo ( o mejor dicho a oreja) estaban bien ya que los niveles relativos medidos están bastante equilibrados. 
Voy a medir los Tweeters desde 300 Hz y subo el gráfico.
Cuando llegue la primavera voy a hacer las mediciones a 1 metro sacando los baffles al jardín para no tener los rebotes y absorciones del ambiente y así ver como se suman las respuestas de las 3 bandas. 
El micrófono es un electret Superscope EC-1. Lleva una pila AA y de acuerdo a la hoja de datos es muy plano entre 50Hz y 10Khz. Lo compré a mediados de los '80 en Radio Shack.
ezavalla dijo
<off-topic=ON>
Que lugar bonito que es San Martín de los Andes!!!!....lástima el tornillo que hace en esta época del año (BRRRRRRR!!!!! que fresquete con la nieve!!!!)
</off-topic>
Sí amigo, anoche -4º C y se congeló toda la nieve. Hay que caminar con cuidado para no pegarse un patinón.

Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## piratex45 (Jul 2, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Por otro lado, estaría bueno que midas los tweeters desde 300-400hz en adelante para saber como es la caída y analizar el filtro óptimo.



Cumpliendo lo prometido acá están la mediciones de los Tweeters entre 300Hz y 20Khz.
Debo decirte que estoy sumamente asombrado de la respuesta de estos tweeters.
El gráfico muestra también que la respuesta del filtro está de acuerdo a lo que muestra el Multisim.
Me parece que estos gráficos tendrían que ser incluídos en el post de Fogonazo "Las grandes mentiras del Audio High End". 
Parece mentira que unos modestísimos tweeters de 5 U$S c/u tengan esta respuesta. Si los comparamos con los Super Tweeters que se ven por ahí con domos de diamante, titanio o cuero de dinosaurio  que se ofrecen a precios que no bajan de los 200 dólares o más cada uno me deja pensando ¿ cuanto verso nos  están vendiendo????
He seguido todos tus post y por eso me parece que sos la persona más indicada para acompañarme en esta reflexión.
El link de los tweeters es:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=270-018

En las especificaciones dice que la Fs es de 1500Hz. Yo compré 8 unidades ( no se puede creer 8 tweeters U$S 40.) y los medí todos. Ciclo más o menos la Fs es de 1100 Hz lo que los hace mejores todavía. Y la respuesta en frecuencia lo dice todo.
Te mando un abrazo. Piratex.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Jul 2, 2012)

Buen trabajo con esas cajas! yo hace rato compre el mic de medicion de Behringer pero aun no lo pude usar con el steps...el mic esta conectado a una consola Peavey para darle el phantom,de ahi salgo por la salida insert y ese canal queda muteado asi no me sale al frente con la señal que manda el steps,en la pc veo en la linea de entrada que entra la señal captada por el mic pero en el grafico no muestra nada,solo esto de la imagen,alguna idea???

Gracias de antemano


----------



## piratex45 (Jul 2, 2012)

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Buen trabajo con esas cajas! yo hace rato compre el mic de medicion de Behringer pero aun no lo pude usar con el steps...el mic esta conectado a una consola Peavey para darle el phantom,de ahi salgo por la salida insert y ese canal queda muteado asi no me sale al frente con la señal que manda el steps,en la pc veo en la linea de entrada que entra la señal captada por el mic pero en el grafico no muestra nada,solo esto de la imagen,alguna idea???
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Hola amigo, como ves en el post yo estoy usando un micrófono que se autoalimenta con una pila AA y lo uso con la compu sin problemas.
No conozco la consola Peavey que estás usando. Mi experiencia se reduce al audio hogareño, nunca he usado consolas.
Se me ocurren algunas preguntas:
El micrófono sólo funciona con fuente phantom?? No puede ser alimentado de otra forma? Si pudieras alimentarlo de forma independiente podrías entrar a la compu por la entrada de micrófono y usar la salida de audífonos de la compu como entrada al amplificador conectado a los parlantes sin pasar por la consola. Tendrías que ver el manual en detalle.

Me quedé pensando en lo que dices "salgo por la salida insert".
Partiendo del hecho que no conozco la consola que estás usando, tu dices que sales por la salida "Insert", algo que se llama "insert" se me ocurre que tendría que ser una entrada y no una salida. Quizás ahí puede estar el problema.
La consola debe tener alguna salida Line Output donde deberíia aparecer la señal del micrófono que podrías utilizar, atenuándola para acondicionarla al bajo nivel que requiere la entrada Mic de la compu.
Esto es todo lo que se me ocurre para ayudarte.
Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Jul 2, 2012)

Se llama insert esa salida y sirve para salir directamente a placas de sonido multipista para grabar y es independiente del control de tonos al menos en esta,como te mencione anteriormente todo esta perfecto,hago correr el steps y va generando los tonos,yo en la entrada linea del panel de control veo como esta entrando la señal que viene de la consola,es mas,con el arta me toma la señal y puedo ver en tiempo real la respuesta,pero a la hora de usar el steps no hay caso,es como si el programa no tomara la señal de la linea...HELP!!!


----------



## piratex45 (Jul 2, 2012)

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Se llama insert esa salida y sirve para salir directamente a placas de sonido multipista para grabar y es independiente del control de tonos al menos en esta,como te mencione anteriormente todo esta perfecto,hago correr el steps y va generando los tonos,yo en la entrada linea del panel de control veo como esta entrando la señal que viene de la consola,es mas,con el arta me toma la señal y puedo ver en tiempo real la respuesta,pero a la hora de usar el steps no hay caso,es como si el programa no tomara la señal de la linea...HELP!!!



Partiendo de la base que el programa Steps recibe la señal correctamente desde la consola se me ocurre esto:
Cuando yo arranco el programa, el gráfico que aparece en la pantalla tiene como valor máximo 20dB. Viendo el gráfico que aparece en tu mensaje  es tu caso también, el máximo es 20 dB. Esto es muy poco. A la derecha arriba de la pantalla hay un botón llamado Top con el que podés establecer el valor máximo del gráfico, yo generalmente lo pongo en 110dB y puedo ver la señal del micrófono mientras se está haciendo el barrido.
El valor de 110 dB es el adecuado para la señal de salida de mi micrófono que no pasa por ningún amplificador, entra directamente en la entrada Mic de la compu.
Si la salida Insert se usa para grabar es casi seguro que la señal del micrófono ha sido amplificada por la consola y por lo tanto el nivel de salida es mucho mayor del que entrega el micrófono solo y la señal de entrada al Steps te queda fuera de escala en el gráfico.
No sé hasta cuanto se puede subir el valor Top del gráfico del Steps. Si tenés control de nivel en la salida Insert bajalo hasta que puedas ver la señal en el gráfico.
Mirando con mas atención el gráfico de tu post aparece algo de señal al pricipio. ¿Que pasa al seguir el barrido?? Lo que aparece es ruido y no la señal del Mic??? 
Espero que algo de lo que te dije funcione y si no seguiremos probando.
Un abrazo. Piratex.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 2, 2012)

No es facil agarrarle la vuelta al Steps.. pero es gratuito!!

Idimebagi : yo uso un microfono Samson con una "interfase" que es una placa de sonido de baja latencia que permite mezclar lo propio con los microfonos, en fin , un lio que entiende solo mi hijo...
Pero uso solamente como pre con phantom y entro por la salida de auriculares a la PC ....
Lo que hay que fijarse muy bien es en el Steps CUAL ES LA REFERENCIA . 
Y en la PC seleccionar cual es la entrada de grabación .
Y ajustar los niveles sino medis cualquier cosa...
Lo otro que te recomiendo es que te armes la "Caja Arta" que es muy simple y te independiza de errores....
Por otra parte , hay un hilo abierto : 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/arta-software-dudas-consultas-76624/#post662917

Te recomiendo que pongas las consultas ahi , que hay gente que lo maneja bien ( no yo! )


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Jul 2, 2012)

Bueno,la seguimos por ahi y aclaro un poco mejor!!! gracias!!!


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 2, 2012)

piratex45 dijo:


> Cumpliendo lo prometido acá están la mediciones de los Tweeters entre 300Hz y 20Khz.
> Debo decirte que estoy sumamente asombrado de la respuesta de estos tweeters.
> El gráfico muestra también que la respuesta del filtro está de acuerdo a lo que muestra el Multisim.
> Me parece que estos gráficos tendrían que ser incluídos en el post de Fogonazo "Las grandes mentiras del Audio High End".
> ...



Se ve muy bien, estaría bueno para hacer un análisis completo que pongas las gráficas de las distorsiones no lineales que son las que mas importan (principalmente armónica y CSD) ya que que la respuesta en frecuencia es arreglable, pero las otras no.
Con ARTA podes medir todo, para armónica y CSD tene cuidado de no saturar el mic (medí a 8cm por las dudas y a 2.7v) asi tenemos un panorama gral de los tweeters, de todas formas, por lo que salen ya que sean lineales es buena señal.

Por el lado de los tweeters caros, se pagan pequeñas ganancias, pero si sos detallista y perfeccionista valen la pena, los últimos tweeters que use (tope gama de scan speak) son realmente sorprendentes, lo mejor de lo mejor, pero si me decís si el valor es alto... y no,,, por 3 veces menos precio tenes algo casi igual.





lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Bueno,la seguimos por ahi y aclaro un poco mejor!!! gracias!!!



Como te respondí en el otro lado, me parece que tu error es que tenes que entrar con la señal del mic por el canal izquierdo y por el derecho la señal de comparación (de la salida de la placa de audio mandas directamente a la entrada).

Saludos!


----------



## piratex45 (Jul 4, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Se ve muy bien, estaría bueno para hacer un análisis completo que pongas las gráficas de las distorsiones no lineales que son las que mas importan (principalmente armónica y CSD) ya que que la respuesta en frecuencia es arreglable, pero las otras no.
> Con ARTA podes medir todo, para armónica y CSD tene cuidado de no saturar el mic (medí a 8cm por las dudas y a 2.7v) asi tenemos un panorama gral de los tweeters, de todas formas, por lo que salen ya que sean lineales es buena señal.



Hola Juan, con el Steps me manejo bien. El Arta todavía no lo domino. Como sigue nevando voy a ponerme a estudiarlo y si puedo subo los gráficos de distorsión y CSD. Si hay algo que me puedas decir sobre como hacerlo en pocas líneas la respuesta será mas rápida.
Hace un tiempo conseguí una versión "non sancta" del LEAP de LinearX me pareció espectacular pero es tan complejo y completo que lo voy a dejar en el Freezer y me meteré en el Arta ya que no puedo agregar algo más a mis atribuladas neuronas.
De todos modos estoy en paz ya que, al menos para mis oídos, los Acoustech (gloria de una época argentina que no creo que vuelva) andan bárbaro.
Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## ocarbone (Dic 15, 2020)

piratex45 dijo:


> Saludos. Piratex.


Hola a todo el que leea este mensaje. Perdon pero no soy electronico, (Debiera medir con el ARTA curva de Impedancia y de Frecuencia) pero tengo unos cuantos medios parecidos de esa epoca. y tengo que armar un divisor de corte de los medios. Si no es demasiado atrevido, podrian convertir este archivo en pdf?
Desde ya muchas Gracias. Los medios fueron reparados por mi con aporte de Uds en otros pedidos y me falta probarlos, pero tienen continuidad, impedancia y no raspan las bobinas.
Oscar


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2020)

ocarbone dijo:


> Hola a todo el que leea este mensaje. Perdon pero no soy electronico, (Debiera medir con el ARTA curva de Impedancia y de Frecuencia) pero tengo unos cuantos medios parecidos de esa epoca. y tengo que armar un divisor de corte de los medios. Si no es demasiado atrevido, podrian convertir este archivo en pdf?
> Desde ya muchas Gracias. Los medios fueron reparados por mi con aporte de Uds en otros pedidos y me falta probarlos, pero tienen continuidad, impedancia y no raspan las bobinas.
> Oscar








Ahora no tengo tiempo, por la tarde puedo ver de ingresarlo en un .PDF con los valores de corte que multisim no los presenta de forma directa.


----------



## ocarbone (Dic 15, 2020)

Graias por su atencion.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2020)

Aquí están graficados los filtros con sus cortes a -3db


----------



## ocarbone (Dic 16, 2020)

Gracias Fogonazzo, por la buena predisposicion
Medios 
Corte Pasa Altos 18 DB/Octava = 6.800 Hz en 4 Ohms
Corte Pasa Bajos 12 DB/Octava = 600 Hz en 4 Ohms
Tweeter = 6500 Hz en 4 Ohms  ( o 3.400 Hz inicio del corte?)
Correcto? 
Espero haber aprendido un poco
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2020)

ocarbone dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazzo, por la buena predisposicion
> Medios
> Corte Pasa Altos 18 DB/Octava = 6.800 Hz en *4 Ohms*
> Corte Pasa Bajos 12 DB/Octava = 600 Hz en *4 Ohms*
> ...




No miré los db/octava, solo las frecuencias de corte y de forma "Fugaz".
*18db/octava* me parece mucho para un filtro puramente pasivo 

La frecuencia de corte se considera cuando la fundamental se atenúa *3db *por debajo de la nominal

¿ Por que simulas con una carga de *16Ω* si tus transductores son de *4Ω* ?, la impedancia de carga es parte fundamental del filtro, si esta cambia, cambia *"Todo"*


----------



## ocarbone (Dic 16, 2020)

Interprete:
Diagrama Paso de banda Inferior L2 (Serie) C3 (paralelo) 12DB; 
Paso de bando superior C2 y C1 (en Serie) y L1 (paralelo) 18DB
Tweeter  C2 y C1 (en Serie) y L1 (paralelo) 18DB. 

Segun Tablas en  DIY Audio & Video

Puede ser?
Gracias por su atencion
Saludos


----------

